# Samantha



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

So, we brought the new cat home yesterday! We gave her last night to explore and just get use to being in a new place...only coming in "her room" a few times to check on her and let her sniff us. Today, she was ready to play with us! 
We are going to wait about a week to try and introduce her to Riley! But, so far, so good!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Aww she's so cute!! The face she wants to play is a very good sign! I'm sure they will get along very well!


----------

